# Snag in Berber Carpet



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know how to fix a snag in berber carpet that is right in the middle of the floor??? Ugh..one of my Malts chewed it up! The piece of carpet is sticking up. I don't want to cut it because then it will keep pulling....







Any advice?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd probably Google it....
But I've actually melted carpet with one
of those butane candle lighters to keep
it from running or snagging any more.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh







...here is what I found: 

Use a small jewlers screwdriver or an ice pick or an awl. Get a small bottle of latex carpet seam sealer. Use the pencil tip on the seam sealer bottle to squirt latex down the row into the carpet backing from the top. Don't get too much. Make sure it penetrates into the backing. Now take your punch tool of choice and retuff the yarn. You can tell what part of the yarn to punch, because it usually has a nub of latex on the yarn where it was previously inserted into the backing. Punch it in the backing hard to get it secured into the backing and the wet latex. Let it cure for a day before touching it again.

Thank goodness my parents are coming to visit this weekend, so my Dad can help me with this. LOL!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, yeah there's that way too I guess


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> Oh my gosh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's sounds like you need a degree in carpet reconfiguration or something!! lol I think I'd need a team of experts to help with that. Can you just knot the tuft? (Or is it too short to knot?)


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I would have just snipped it then burned it,


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This is my worst nightmare--my entire upstairs is all berber carpet...let me know how things work out for you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ugh... my entire house is carpeted in berber... there was this long snag my husband's dog recently tore up in my dining room. i just cut it and tied it and snipped off the access. it's under the table, so it's not noticeable if you're not looking for it...lol. it still irks me tho. not only is berber the most expensive, it's the hardest to repair as well....especially mine, since it's patterned. and there were no tufts of backing on the section that came out, either.
my old carpet, i was able to repair it by cutting a square out and replacing it with a new piece and then using the seam backing to glue it together. 
and i searched for repairing beber too... nothing relatively close came up in my search.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm really beginning to NOT like berber carpet!







My snag is right in the middle of the carpet in the hallway on the 2nd level. I will have to see what my Dad suggests. I want to fix it before my fiance returns from out of town!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Not that it will do you any good now but, last year when I was carpet shopping the carpet store told me they always advise anyone with dogs AGAINST getting Berber because their nails can wreck havoc with Berber.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Same thing happened to me....I had berber in my last home and had a cat at the time who dug up a rather large spot of the c







arpet by the sliding patio door trying to get out.

I called a carpet guy who did just what was recommended on this thread.....with glue and an awl punch he painstakingly re-tufted the yarn that had been pulled out. It never looked like new but it passed. The people who bought the house from me replaced it anyway with bright red thick plush carpet.....kinda like what I think an old-timey brothel would have!


----------

